# original knight DISC rifle manual



## W4DSB (Jul 29, 2012)

anyone have a manual for a original knight disc rifle that they could scan for me? looking at purchasing 1 and am quite confused if this rifle has the original breech plug for the disc of a conversion of some sorts
any help appreciated


----------



## fishtail (Jul 29, 2012)

This any help?
http://images.ebsco.com/pob/krwarranty/cms/inline_6_29_11.pdf


----------



## W4DSB (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks for the info i saved it. 
hoping for something older for the original rifle though


----------

